# Frustrustrated newbie: Making progess?



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

After spending another hour with Kindle CS, I have successfully downloaded one book to my Kindle, so at least I know that this one works.  I'm still having trouble downloading more books and will have to spend some time reading the suggestions sent to me in their emails.  I'll probably wind up pestering you nice people for more help, but it seems possible that I've made some progress.  Stay tuned.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

We can only hope that the book you got is good enough to tide you over until you figure out the next one...but glad to see that this fourth one finally connected.  That's a step in the right direction.  Now, whatever you do, don't sit on the kindle.  With your run of luck, be extra careful!!!


----------



## wdeen (Dec 29, 2011)

Good to hear. My wife is a tech instructor with local school difference. Took her a few days to figure hers out.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Of course, you didn't say which Kindle you have but I think they all come with a User's Manual already on the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As someone who has been doing Kindle support more or less full time on this forum for over three years, I can safely say that there's a lot of stuff that's NOT in the user's manual.  Troubleshooting in the manual is pretty basic.  Keep asking, Dave, glad you got it working!

Betsy


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The great thing about Kboards, there is always somebody online, and it is the friendlies place online (Thanks Harvey and the Mods).  Don't be shy.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I'm still not having much success downloading to my Kindle.  I have selected a book, and requested that it be downloaded via the USB cable.  It will download the book but not transfer it to my device.  Somewhere in the back of my brain I think I'm supposed to copy-and-paste, but I can't figure out how to do it.  Any advice?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Why not just download it from your Kindle?  Is it something you didn't buy from Amazon?

If you have paid for it from Amazon, it should be in your archive, which is the last entry on your home screen.  Touch the archive, give it a second to load, then find the book, touch the title of the book; and in a minute or so it will appear on your home screen ready to read.

If you want to transfer from your pc to your kindle over a usb cable, you plug your kindle into your computer where it will show up as a drive (probably called Kindle or something equally obvious).  Then, you will copy and paste the book files you wish to transfer from wherever it downloaded to on your computer into the documents directory on your Kindle.  

Let me know what part of this didn't make sense, and I will be more detailed.
Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

ElaineOK said:


> Why not just download it from your Kindle? Is it something you didn't buy from Amazon?
> 
> If you have paid for it from Amazon, it should be in your archive, which is the last entry on your home screen. Touch the archive, give it a second to load, then find the book, touch the title of the book; and in a minute or so it will appear on your home screen ready to read.
> 
> ...


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Are you trying to paste it into the root folder or the Documents folder? You may not have write permission for the root folder.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, so if I "copy" the book I want from my Documents folder, where do I paste it?


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Into the documents folder on your kindle.


----------



## Grumbles (Nov 29, 2011)

DaveA said:


> Okay, so if I "copy" the book I want from my Documents folder, where do I paste it?


From Amazon's page (http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200375630):

Transferring Kindle content:

Once connected to a computer using a USB cable, your Kindle device will appear in the same location as external USB drives usually appear. For Windows users, this is typically in the "Computer" or "My Computer" menu. For Mac users, the drive will appear on the desktop.

Open the Kindle drive. You will see several folders inside, one of which will be named "documents." This is the folder you will move the downloaded file into.

Locate the downloaded file and copy it into the documents folder. You can generally copy files by clicking and dragging the file to the folder.

Safely eject your Kindle device from your computer and unplug the USB cable. Your content will appear on the Home screen.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Two things.  First of all, to cut and paste, it should not be ejected from your computer.  When you click on "My Computer" you should see your computer's hard drive and another drive that will be kindle.  If you look in the Kindle drive, you should see a folder called documents.  That is your destination.  So, go back to my documents, click on the first file for the book, hold down your control button and click on the rest of the book's files.  Then, choose copy from the edit menu at the top of your window.  Then, go to the documents directory on your Kindle, click in the directory, then choose paste from Edit.  That should do the trick.

As for your archive.  It really should be there.  So, after trying the above.  Eject your kindle from your computer.  Then, from the home screen, tap on menu, then "Sync and Check for items".  If that doesn't populate your archive, then reset your kindle.  Push the power button in and hold it for 15 seconds (or thereabouts) and release it.  In a second you should see a screen that says Kindle and has the image of a guy sitting under a tree reading.  That image will clear in a minute or so and then you will have your home screen.  Now check your archive. 

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Figuring it out is half the fun! well at least it is for the geek in me, after a few hours i do get a bit primal and start bashing it like a mad monkey! You'll figure it out eventually tho


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Figuring it out is half the fun! well at least it is for the geek in me, after a few hours i do get a bit primal and start bashing it like a mad monkey! You'll figure it out eventually tho


When I figure it out, then it will be fun. For now, it's nothing but frustrating. I know that thousands of people use and enjoy their Kindles every day, and I only wish to be one of them. I'll keep trying.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

You don't have wifi, correct? So unless your Kindle is 3G, your items aren't going to show up in your archive.

I do things a bit differently than Elaine when I help a coworker load books onto her Kindle, my theory being the less clicks the better & that maybe she'll grasp it one of these days:

1. Download the book to her desktop.
2. Plug in her Kindle.
3. Navigate to the Start menu > My Computer > Her Kindle > Her Kindle's Documents Folder.
4. Click and drag the book from her desktop into the Kindle's Documents Folder.
5. Eject Kindle.
6. Voila. Book is on Kindle.

Perhaps give that a try?


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

krm0789 said:


> You don't have wifi, correct? So unless your Kindle is 3G, your items aren't going to show up in your archive.
> 
> I do things a bit differently than Elaine when I help a coworker load books onto her Kindle, my theory being the less clicks the better & that maybe she'll grasp it one of these days:
> 
> ...


I followed the steps (I think) and still wound up with nothing. You made it as simple as it could possibly be (so easy, even a caveman could do it). I am normally not this disfunctional in dealing with my computer and am about at the end of my rope.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you describe what you do, what you see when you do it and what happens?
Although, I am still flummoxed why the books aren't showing in your archive.  Is your 3G wireless turned on?  In the top right hand corner of the home screen on the very top line, you should see 3G with connection bars next to it, the battery indicator to the right of that and finally the time to the farthest right.  
Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

DaveA -

I've been trying to follow your progress through the 3 different threads... man, this is when I wish Amazon had a brick and mortar store or customer service desk available to its customers.  Honestly, everything should be easy... screenshots or pictures would probably help so that those trying to help can see what you are doing since it really shouldn't be complicated.  My last recourse advice would be:

1) To email the book to yourself (use your Kindle-specific email) and then you should receive the book in your Touch 3G; or
2) Turn on whispernet and make sure you select your Kindle Touch 3G as the default device to send the books to, cause everytime you purchase a book from Amazon, it shoould send it directly to your device without you having to do a manual drag and drop.

As Elaine said, make sure 3G shows up on your upper right hand corner.  That's when you know your 3G is on.

Best!


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

ElaineOK said:


> Can you describe what you do, what you see when you do it and what happens?
> Although, I am still flummoxed why the books aren't showing in your archive. Is your 3G wireless turned on? In the top right hand corner of the home screen on the very top line, you should see 3G with connection bars next to it, the battery indicator to the right of that and finally the time to the farthest right.
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


You could be on to something here, Elaine. On that very top line, it says "My Kindle" at the very left, with a battery indicator and time at the very right. Nothing about 3G. What do I need to do?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Tap menu.  The popup menu should have on its second line (first line says just menu) Turn On Wireless.  Tap it.  Wait a few seconds.  Mine takes probably 10 seconds or more to come on -- it seems like a long time.  Now, Kindle can talk to Amazon directly with no need for computer involvement.  Now, put Kindle down and walk away.  Get a drink, go to the bathroom, check the mail.  Come back.  Now check your archive.  If there is nothing there, see the comment above for synching your archive.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

ElaineOK said:


> Tap menu. The popup menu should have on its second line (first line says just menu) Turn On Wireless. Tap it. Wait a few seconds. Mine takes probably 10 seconds or more to come on -- it seems like a long time. Now, Kindle can talk to Amazon directly with no need for computer involvement. Now, put Kindle down and walk away. Get a drink, go to the bathroom, check the mail. Come back. Now check your archive. If there is nothing there, see the comment above for synching your archive.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


Because of my level of frustration, I was tempted to throw in the towel and return this (fourth) Kindle for a refund. My wife dissuaded me from this, saying that she had bought it for me because she knew I really wanted it and that I should persist in getting it working. So, Monday I'll be calling Kindle CS and ask to speak to a Kindle expert (thereby bypassing the first level of English-challenged staff). I truly hope we'll be able to get this resolved!

By the way, I'm sorry for the multiple threads. I'm a moderator on a UK-based aquarium enthusiasts forum and it's one of my pet peeves, trying to keep track of multiple threads about the same subject. I'll try to do better.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you have a Best Buy locally?  I've forgotten now where you live, but if you do, there should be someone there who can help you and see what it is that you are doing.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

ElaineOK said:


> Do you have a Best Buy locally? I've forgotten now where you live, but if you do, there should be someone there who can help you and see what it is that you are doing.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


Good advice, Elaine. I'll go there Monday.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

DaveA said:


> You could be on to something here, Elaine. On that very top line, it says "My Kindle" at the very left, with a battery indicator and time at the very right. Nothing about 3G. What do I need to do?


Dave, I tried to help you in one of your other threads. Do you have the wifi-only Kindle Touch or the model with 3G? Since you do not have wifi at home, this is important to know so we can help you. Since it doesn't say "3G" on the very top line of your device, it sounds like you either did not have 3G turned on or you have the wifi-only Kindle.

Are you certain that your Kindle is registered? You said that your device says "My Kindle" at the top, and that is how an _unregistered_ device (or one that has not connected wirelessly to Amazon) is labeled, so that's the first thing you need to verify.

Using a computer, go into "Your Account" from Amazon's main page, then click on "Manage Your Kindle" (across from Digital Content). Next, click on "Manage Your Device" and see if your Kindle is registered there. You can register the Kindle from that web page if you wish, or you can do it from the device if you have a wireless signal (see below). Once the online account information says that it is registered, then your Kindle needs to connect to Amazon via wifi (or 3G, if you have that model) so the device knows that. Once your Kindle is properly registered and the device connects to Amazon via wireless, you will see "My Kindle" (on the top line of the Kindle's home screen) change to whatever you named your device. At that point, you should have access to your archived books from the device.

If it is not registered and you wish to do that from the Kindle device, you will need to have a wifi or 3G signal. If you do not have the 3G model, then you can go to a free wireless hotspot and connect there to register. Or maybe you have a friend or relative with wireless access? To register your Kindle once you have wireless or 3G access, tap the Menu button from the Home screen, then tap Settings from the displayed menu. Tap Registration and select the appropriate option to begin the registration process.

I hope you're able to resolve the problem! I know it's been a struggle for you.

[edited]


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Report in, please, Dave.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Are you certain that your Kindle is registered? You said that your device says "My Kindle" at the top, and that is how an _unregistered_ device (or one that has not connected wirelessly to Amazon) is labeled, so that's the first thing you need to verify.


DW,

this would explain why the book isn't showing up when he transferred it to his device...

Betsy


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

ElaineOK said:


> Do you have a Best Buy locally? I've forgotten now where you live, but if you do, there should be someone there who can help you and see what it is that you are doing.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


I visited Best Buy today, and I think my problem is about to be solved. It turns out that Kindle works on the ATT phone network, and our ATT signal here is very weak. (My cell phone is through US Cellular, which has a very strong signal.) So tomorrow afternoon, the Geek Squad is going to come out and set up a wireless router for me and make sure I understand everything I'm doing. Thanks, Elaine, for your excellent advice!


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

DaveA said:


> I visited Best Buy today, and I think my problem is about to be solved. It turns out that Kindle works on the ATT phone network, and our ATT signal here is very weak. (My cell phone is through US Cellular, which has a very strong signal.) So tomorrow afternoon, the Geek Squad is going to come out and set up a wireless router for me and make sure I understand everything I'm doing. Thanks, Elaine, for your excellent advice!


The Geek Squad showed up at the exact time they had scheduled and within fifteen minutes had set up my router and activated my Kindle! I want to thank you all for all of your efforts in helping me solve the problem -- yours is a very friendly and helpful forum, and I will definitely keep you bookmarked. For now, I'm off to explore my Kindle! Many thanks again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Dave!  Glad to hear it. . . . .


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

*Fantastic!* I hope you thoroughly enjoy your Kindle, Dave!


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> *Fantastic!* I hope you thoroughly enjoy your Kindle, Dave!


Thanks, Elaine and Dreamweaver. I'm sure I'll be enjoying my Kindle for a long time to come. It was such a weird situation -- I knew I had good 3G coverage, but didn't realize that it had to be with At&T, whose signal is weak to non-existent where I live. I haven't explored this board fully enough to know -- do you post "stickies" about particular issues? If so, it might be worth creating one for others who find themselves in my particular frustrating situation. Having 3G isn't enough...it has to be the right kind of 3G.


----------



## winwun (Sep 25, 2011)

I am pushing 80, a genuine geezer, and very illiterate when it comes to high-tech stuff, but what I do (It works for me), is take my Kindle to church, well, it *is  * my Bible, as the first thing I downloaded was the KJV of the Bible, and I find the lady who is our C & Y (children and youth) Director, and she usually has a gang of little guys, 6 to 16, hanging around her, and I put the problem to them, and whether it is Ipad, computer, laptop, Kindle, Ipod, or whatever, the little guys are more than willing to show me how to do it . . .

At best, it is difficult to explain something on the forum, but one-on-one works every time . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DaveA,

Glad you got it working!!!!

And winwun, great solution!  

Betsy


----------

